# Do corn cobs color?



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

My first corn cob, a missouri meerschaum legend, seemed to me to change colors as I smoked it. I couldn't tell if I was imagining it or not. I picked up a small, almost pure white made in china corn cob that is the only thing available around here to smoke cherry captain black in and after ~5 bowls, there are dark brown dots that I'm pretty sure weren't there when I got it. I smoked another bowl as I typed this and more showed up, so I suppose that answers my question. Now, if I could find a way to fix the bottom with the texture and durability of styrofoam, this would be perfect. :flypig:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Somebody gave me one of those cheapo Chinese cobs a while back (who wasn't a pipe smoker), and I must say it is vastly inferior to the Missouri Meerschaum. If yours is anything like that one (that I've never smoked), I'd say it would color rather quickly, since it seems to be little more than a plain corncob with a hole in it. Missouri Meerschaum cobs are coated with a plaster of some sort, but they do color quite a bit. I seen some pictures posted of cobs that are almost black.


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah, it colored considerably in 2 bowls. I just got another missouri meerschaum today. So now I have one for aromatics and one for blends with latakia. And the cheap chinese one for the cherry tobaccos I have.


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't speak for the MM's because the only one of those I've had for many years is a hardwood. But for the cheap-Asian made I can tell you my experience is more that they burn through rather than change in color. Few have lasted long enough to change color..... But maybe you've found better quality ones than I.


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

I had one I smoked daily for a month and misplaced. It got covered in soot while I was tending a fire so I couldn't see a color difference in it. The bottom burned out, but a pinch of tobacco packed as tightly as you can manage makes a sufficient bottom. I guess the color changing would be why it's called missouri meerschaum.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

I have left many a corncob on my kitchen table with various coloring books and crayons and I have never known them to color.


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> I have left many a corncob on my kitchen table with various coloring books and crayons and I have never known them to color.


But left alone with whiskey for even five minutes and sip that stuff empty


----------



## Brewcityjedi (Mar 10, 2013)

Those cobs do love their whiskey


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Absolutley they do!
My first MM CG is going on 3 years of faithful service and has colored quite nicely.
Its hard to get an appreciation untill you put it next to a "fresh" one.


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah. I got a new one and the changes were obvious pretty quick. I noticed the one I've been smoking on for 2 or 3 months and it's much darker than the one I just got 3 weeks ago. And the one I got 3 weeks ago has developed a nice bright brown while the older one developed a more grayish brown. And that correlates to the color of what I've been smoking in them.


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

One of the old timers, Gahdzila, I think used to post a pic of a MM CG that colored up nicely. I had asked about service life, and I forget how long he had been smoking that one to get that color. My first was starting to color up before it cracked with about 1 year of service. Working on the next one.


----------

